# MK3 rear disc conversion question



## vwtuner304 (Jan 23, 2006)

So i'm finally getting rid of my drums in the rear, however i've ran into a possible issue. I already have everything i need off a donar car but the portioning valve. Now i have seen on mjmautohause and BFI where "portioning valve adjustment needed" with their eurospec kits. is it possible to adjust my drum portioning valve to work for my disc brakes conversion or do i need to replace it? If I do need to replace it, does anyone have one cheap?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK3 rear disc conversion question (vwtuner304)*

I've done several MKIII rear disc brake conversions, and I've always gotten used proportioning valves from the junkyard while I was getting the rest of the parts.
I rebuild or use mostly new parts, as hardcore shopping can supply many new parts for the same price as used parts. I usually buy new rotors, wheel bearings, and brake pads. Caliper seal kits are less than $10 per axle, so I always rebuild the calipers before installation. New disc brake proportioning valves used to cost $180 or more from the aftermarket sellers, but recently (in the past six months), the price has fallen to the point where you can buy a new one for $90-$100 including shipping.
I recommend buying the correct disc brake proportioning valve, and not monkeying around with something that you don't understand, that could potentionally kill you if you make a mistake.
My son and a friend of mine are planning on converting their MKIII Jettas to rear disc brakes, so we've been accumulating the necessary parts. If you want a used disc brake proportioning valve, I can let you have one of our spares for $45 shipped.
If you need anything else, let me know, and if we can make a deal, the parts can all go in one box.
IM me...


----------



## vwtuner304 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: MK3 rear disc conversion question (germancarnut51)*

thanks for the advise, i was planning on just buying one anyway now. I actually work for advance auto parts and can get one through one of our outside sources i use for our euro shops in town for $80 new.


----------

